# calculator / tables for converting log dimensions to firewood cords?



## BlazeKing (Apr 11, 2009)

Is there a calculator or set of scaling tables anywhere that can convert whole log lengths to cordwood estimates? Let me be clear that I am not talking about weights per cord, or boardfeet for lumber, or wood that has already been cut & split. (I am familiar with the State of Maine online cordwood calculator but not what I'm after... ) Example: I have a harvest of 45, twenty foot logs that I want to process into firewood. Any set of tabled scales or "log rules" that can help me estimate how many firewood cords I can expect out of the harvest? I'm guessing that a good calculator would have built in equations using Pi (3.14...) and maybe asking for diameter on both ends of each log. Thanks a bunch for any info. or links!


----------



## dnf0929 (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I was never able to find a site with an interactive formula to plug in your own numbers but if it's out there somebody here will know about it. What I did find was a table that uses the tree height and diameter at breast height (DBH) to estimate cords per tree. Here's the link.

http://warnell.forestry.uga.edu/service/library/c0781/node1.html


----------



## Canexpat (May 19, 2011)

Found this while reading your post.

http://jackbootedliberal.com/2011/03/cord-wood-calculation-table/.


----------



## doobie57z (May 19, 2011)

The Timber Buyers Network - Pulpwood VolumeWhy is half the writing on this site showing up in chinese symbols?


----------



## doobie57z (May 19, 2011)

Firewood Calculator | Measurement Technology
another


----------



## Intheswamp (May 19, 2011)

This is one of the best log dimension to cord volume calculators that I've stumbled upon... Ed

Log Weight Calculator


----------



## Canexpat (May 21, 2011)

I see my link didn't work.
Hopefully this gets it. I like this as I can print a copy and I can measure a load of logs in the field.
Cord-wood Calculation Table | Jack-Booted Liberal


----------



## Canexpat (May 21, 2011)

Cord-wood Calculation Table | Jack-Booted Liberal

Maybe this will show. I'm a stump.


----------

